# A Few New Pics From Today



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2008Jul08/

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

As always you're pictures are a treat  I'm so glad that little muscovy was saved from the flea market. And that poor raven - hope your rehabber friend can fix him up and get him back out to find his buddies again soon!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a bunch of darlings, and I'm so glad they are in your care. I hope the raven's wig can be fixed and that he doesn't lose that eye.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I enjoyed all the pictures of those cute little duckies. Hope the raven will be fine. I have never heard of a call duck and he is very cute. The little muscovy is too.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Terry, the number and variety of birds you receive, never cease to amaze me!! You certainly have my utmost respect and admiration!!!    

I sure wish the best for the raven too! 

What a cutie duckie to be saved from the flea market!! 

Wishing LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES to ALL

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Honestly, aren't there laws against selling animals at flea markets? What are some people thinking???  I'm glad they all landed in your lap. That raven is gorgeous, I hope he (and the duckling) heal quickly. Good thing your rehabber friend is taking him, I hear they're like having a two-year-old in the house.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look everyone! My rehabber friend had her hubby come pick up the raven last night. I haven't had a chance to talk to her today so don't know what the prognosis is.

The little Muscovy is doing well and is a happy and active little soul. It's just a little too small to be in with any of the other ducklings, so I know s/he's feeling a bit lonely .. a beanie baby chicken is good but can't really compare to a real duckling pal.

I don't honestly know if it is illegal to sell live birds and animals at flea markets and swap meets. I ASSume it isn't as I know of one large swap meet in the area where the owners/managers make a real effort to see that any birds/animals have adequate water, food, shade, etc. Sadly, many others couldn't care less about the welfare of the little creatures.

Here's some great pics of the various colors that Call ducks come in: http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Ducks/Calls/BRKCalls.html and some info as to why they are called Call ducks  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Call_Duck

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Terry, 

That's not a very large raven, I would suspect it's a juvenile considering: "008-07 (Jul)-08 -- Raven hit by a car in Laguna Beach .. "This is a very large bird! *The carrier is 17 inches long and 8 1/2 inches wide* .. the raven takes the entire length of the carrier". 

According to your dimensions, that box is not very large and even my runt pigeons would have a time fitting into that space. A fully adult raven, in good health, would occupy a box more than 2 feet long or 24 inches. 

I'm not being picky, just pointing out obvious things about the size of an adult raven. It "appears" to be an adult with the dark eyes and all however, but it's a small raven, perhaps a different species to the "common" raven I'm thinking about.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maryjane said:


> Honestly, aren't there laws against selling animals at flea markets?



Nope, there's not. In fact, that's where we got our first two pigeons........8 years ago. Not saying it's a very smart thing to do, but it isn't illegal.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Call ducks are so cool. I used to have 2 pair. Unfortunately a raccoon dug into my aviary and killed 46 birds. A mix of whistling ducks, mandarins, wood ducks, teals. It was horrible. I have since moved and have replaced the ducks with pigeons.


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

cool duck pictures. and i hope the raven gets better. what are ravens like any way? i'ev alway wanted one but it's not like you can come across one often.i hear their pretty smart birds


----------

